# Pros and Cons of using a neck sweat?



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Recently my friend came over and saw my stallion, who is a gorgeous boy, but she was just pacified by the huge crest on his neck that folds over. He is not even fat, his back is actually hollowed out on the sides and with diet and exercise I hope to get him better muscled and start riding him. The next day we were at her house and she mentioned my studs neck to her mother, and she offered to borrow me a neck sweat to use on him. Their family showed POAs for years, and have lots of different tools of the trade they have availed to me. So she explained how to out it on, and I took it home and used it. His neck is much firmer afterwords. I was curious of the long term effects? It only stays on him for lunging, then tied for a half hour. Will I really see significant improvement in his crest? I am really looking for advice from people who have used them, please no speculation. And his health is really in my best interests, so I'm not interested in spraying his neck with listerine, or work him to the ground and tie him for a few hours. I just would like to be rid of that uncomfortable slab going for a ride with him. Thanks in advance for the replies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

We show stock breeds and I use them all the time, for fitting the show stock. It just takes out the extra flubber and gives you that clean neck. Its not a miracle worker, but they do just give that polish look. I even have an electric one, we call it a cooker. It will give the results in a couple of days, what a normal one would take a month or more. 
Its a fact of life with stallions and thick necks. That is why they are retired to the breeding shed by 4 years old, as it is what it is. 

I really cant say it is going to do anything for your horse, its more for looks then anything


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

What breed is he? I used a neck sweat on my stallion when I was showing him, age 3-4, now he is 8, and his neck is not as heavy as I thought it would be. I used glycerin under mine, and rode with it, then left it on a little longer. Like you, nothing major.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Sweat. Water. All it does is remove water from the tissues, just like any other sweat. It starts seeping back in as soon as they drink, which is why you have to do it over, and over, and............

If you have a big floppy crest to deal with, try a good magnesium supplement instead.


----------

